# Will plec eat kribensis fry?



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

My pair of kribs have bred twice now and both times they have only appeared out of there cave with about 5 or 6 fry which is far less than it should be and then within a week they are all gone. I have seen the fish feed and the water is fine so I dont think its the envirment that is killing them off and the adult kribs are geat at protecting the fry from any nearb fish.
The only fish I have in the tank are cardinals,harlequins,corys and a BN plec. After the first loss of fry I moved the corys into another tank as they were getting a little bullied by the kribs as they seem to constantly want to go into the cave so I assumed it was them eating the fry but after another brood has all dissappeared im thinking that the only other thing it could be is the BN plec? The adults stay far away from the plec and flee when she goes near them so im thinking its the plec eats the fry, but I want to be sure before moving it into a spare tank untilthe fry are bigger and then move her back.

Also with kribs is it viable to put the fry into one of those fry nets/boxes at the top of the tank? I always thought they were best left with there parents but I might move the next lot of fry into one of those nets if possible

thanks


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

cardinals and harlequins are capable of picking off fry. i'd imagine they're more likely suspects that a BN plec, as that's mainly a veggie.


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

wilkinss77 said:


> cardinals and harlequins are capable of picking off fry. i'd imagine they're more likely suspects that a BN plec, as that's mainly a veggie.


Ah, not alot I can do about that:devil:
thanks


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

herper147 said:


> Ah, not alot I can do about that:devil:
> thanks


when you think about it, cardinals & harlequins eat mozzie larvae & bloodworm with no trouble at all- & they are the same size as cichlid fry.

you could try the fry net you mentioned- or make a partition and partition off one end of the tank for the fry.


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

wilkinss77 said:


> when you think about it, cardinals & harlequins eat mozzie larvae & bloodworm with no trouble at all- & they are the same size as cichlid fry.
> 
> you could try the fry net you mentioned- or make a partition and partition off one end of the tank for the fry.


Yeah I think I just assumed the kribs would scare off anything smaller than them especially tetras. I think they will have another lot of fry in the next few weeks so I might try the net idea


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

or instead of taking out other fish why not take out the pair of kribs and keep them in their own tank ?

no competition from other fish and totally safe for the fry, you will regrete breeding them after a couple broods though as they wont be able to live withj their parents after a couple of months old


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

123dragon said:


> or instead of taking out other fish why not take out the pair of kribs and keep them in their own tank ?
> 
> no competition from other fish and totally safe for the fry, you will regrete breeding them after a couple broods though as they wont be able to live withj their parents after a couple of months old


I would move them but my only other tank is a large 300ltr with large angels in it which is where I put the corys, so I cant really put the tetras or harlequins in with the as they wont last long and I have no room for more tanks.
I just wanted to watch a brood grow as never done it before, and I have local shops that are more than happy to take any fry so I know I wont get overrun with them


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

nursery tank is in order...


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

HABU said:


> nursery tank is in order...


Yeah I thinkI will need to try and find space for a small tank somewhere, I got no clue where though:blush:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

herper147 said:


> Yeah I thinkI will need to try and find space for a small tank somewhere, I got no clue where though:blush:


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

Agree the cardinals/harlequins are more likely culprits.

Small fish may not be seen as a threat & maybe not chased off.

B/N plec never bothered the O/H Kribs.


----------

